# Gamer looking for PbP or IRC game



## FluidDragon (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm looking to get into a 3e/3.5e game. I'm 28, mature looking for a fun game. Been playing off and on since late 1e.

I play anything but clerics. Just never liked them any way if anyone has any openings drop me a line.

-FD


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 9, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50371

Dont know if its a game you'll like, but you are welocm to join


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.lobi.com/bpaa/recruit

Undersea D&D!


----------

